# Jerald Show Carts, WHICH ONE!



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 11, 2012)

There are SO many to choose from! I am hoping (HOPING) to buy a show cart for Christmas this year, and I have heard good things about the Jeralds Show Carts from local mini club members.

Right now I am driving in a practice show cart, and according to pictures, its called an "Jerald Mini Runabout" Im pretty sure i have the one with 48'' shafts, but im not sure (i dont know anything LOL)




I love this cart so much, but I would like to get a show cart more appropriate for Open Driving and what-not






I just looked on Jerald's website, and found one i like...its called "Mini Pleasure Cart"




would this cart work for me?

I show in Youth 13-17 Country Pleasure Driving with Bentley, who is 37 3/4 in tall (yep, he is a big one) and I am training Jazzy to drive, but im not sure what disipline we will be in, so if i get a show cart, i need one that looks appropriate in western, country or pleasure so i can show Bentley and Jazzy in it!

If anyone has any suggestions, PLEASE post them!

Bailey


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 11, 2012)

The "Mini Pleasure Cart" is $1,725.00 without the options if anyone is wondering...


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 12, 2012)

You won't go wrong with that one. I would suggest looking around for a used one first to save a little money... But I have also bought directly from Jerald and have been very pleased. The cart I bought kept its value because I took great care of it and sold for close to what I bought it for...

I don't know how tall you other guy is but I drove a lot of B size minis and my Jerald had the 54" shaft option. I loved it but it was a bit big on my 34" fine boned Shetland stallion but he did show just fine in it.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 12, 2012)

I would go for the open wheel cart, myself. Especially with a bigger Mini. Unless you do roadster in AMHR it will go in any class. Plus later, if you want, you can get wooden wheels for it. Those won't fit on the closed wheel cart.

Yeah, it's more expensive but I like the look better. Plus, if you take care of it it will last a lifetime and then some. My show cart is 14 years old, and other than some surface dings, it still looks awesome! If you order new, you get to choose EXACTLY what you want in both color and detailing.

Jeralds do hold their value well. My friend was looking for a cart just last week, finally decided on new, since she could get exactly what she wanted with the covers she wanted and it was only $500 more than most of theused ones she saw. And since she really couldn't examine the used ones (out of state) this way she knew it was in mint condition and not wrecked.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 12, 2012)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> I would go for the open wheel cart, myself. Especially with a bigger Mini. Unless you do roadster in AMHR it will go in any class. Plus later, if you want, you can get wooden wheels for it. Those won't fit on the closed wheel cart.


Im sorry,



what is the difference between an open wheel cart and a closed wheel cart? Is the cart I want open or closed???


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 12, 2012)

disneyhorse said:


> I don't know how tall you other guy is but I drove a lot of B size minis and my Jerald had the 54" shaft option. I loved it but it was a bit big on my 34" fine boned Shetland stallion but he did show just fine in it.


 Jazzy just measured in as a "B", 33 3/4. So, with the problem of Bentley being my country pleasure horse, Jazzy would either have to be pleasure or western. I saw the 54'' shaft option, I dont know for sure which shaft size my current cart is, how do i measure it? Shaft length or Shaft width?


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 13, 2012)

The length of the shafts.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 13, 2012)

shalakominiatureshowhorses said:


> Im sorry,
> 
> 
> 
> what is the difference between an open wheel cart and a closed wheel cart? Is the cart I want open or closed???


The one you are interested in is a closed wheel. This is the open wheel one:

http://www.jeraldsulky.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=Mini+A

Here's the one you liked:

http://www.jeraldsulky.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=Mini+Pleasure

See how the wheels are enclosed in the axle? That's what makes it a close wheel.



shalakominiatureshowhorses said:


> Jazzy just measured in as a "B", 33 3/4. So, with the problem of Bentley being my country pleasure horse, Jazzy would either have to be pleasure or western. I saw the 54'' shaft option, I dont know for sure which shaft size my current cart is, how do i measure it? Shaft length or Shaft width?


If he measured in at 33 3/4, he's still an "A" horse. 54" shafts will be too long for him. I would go with 49" shafts, they typically fit pretty much any size Mini.

You measure from where the shaft touchs the cart body to the tips. Shaft length.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 13, 2012)

You can also "close the wheels" by adding metal pieces later that go from the hub of the wheel to the shafts. The idea is to make it so that you can't catch wheels with another cart. We have a Graber (very similar to the Jerald show cart) that we ordered directly from Mr. Graber, with the open wheel option but he also sent us the metal pieces to attach if we ever want to do roadster. And open wheel because we also might want to later add wooden wheels. You can't go wrong with a Jerald, but the Graber is a bit lighter and less expensive.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 15, 2012)

Ditto what Field of Dreams said... Jerald open wheel cart will do any class you want to do, even roadster if you make the alterations to "close" the wheels and add stirrups. I have 49" shafts and have driven 32" - 36" horses with no problems..

Jan


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 16, 2012)

I REALLY REALLY love this cart now



!!! But, its just so darn expensive



!!! I cant find any show carts...period...on eBay and I cant even work stupid Craigslist



I hate Craigslist LOL. Where else can you find show tack-specifically the show carts





Even if I find one there is no gauntee I will be able to get one for Christmas


----------



## Minimor (Nov 17, 2012)

There is a Jerald Roadmaster with 47" shafts in BC (on FB) for $1200--don't know what that would cost to get to you. Oops, never mind, I see your horse is a taller one so those shafts would be too short.


----------



## valshingle (Nov 17, 2012)

Check with Angela Hungate. She almost always has used carts for sale. Also, Mike Herron of Herron Tack knows of used carts. Be patient - carts come up for sale periodically. There's also a FB group that has Miniature Carts for sale. Can't remember the exact name right now. I'll try to post it when I find it.


----------



## valshingle (Nov 17, 2012)

FB group is Miniature Horse/Pony Carts For Sale. There is one in TX for sale right now for $1600. You don't need a dash, but you do need a cover.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 17, 2012)

unfortunatly, i dont have a FB (i know right? 15 yr old, no FB, whats wrong with this girl?) Ill have to look around some!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 19, 2012)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/3408995966.html

Here's one right in Dallas.


----------



## Foster Woods Miniatures (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd buy a used cart. I myself am a youth, and I got an amazing jerald for a great price! It had a bunch of extras.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 19, 2012)

Just keep looking. I was lucky to find the Jerald Roadmaster with stirrups, patent dash, cover and both wire and wood wheels pretty much brand new condition. We can compete in breed ring and pleasure driving. You can get a kit to close in the wheels if you want to do Roadster. I LOVE the cart, beautiful drive, well balanced and comfortable. For the extra bit of money it is worth it. But you should have no problem finding a used one. Watch the sale board on lilbeginnings too.


----------



## Barnmother (Nov 24, 2012)

I purchased a Graber as my christmas present to myself last year and I absolutely love it. Very stable and comfortable. I got mine from prime design here is a link to their website http://www.primedesigntack.com/OutdoorsEnjoyment.html


----------

